# The PK products thread



## bykfixer

As many know Paul Kim has his own thing going now.

I just picked up an FL2 LE and wanted to share the WOW. 

Maybe some others have some early production models. I got #842 of 1000. Hopefully in time Mr. Kim will release other lights as well. 
His tactical pens are pretty cool too. 

Ok here goes. 
The light came with a pair of Sure Fire batteries although the conventional wisdom is they do not come with batteries. 

You get plenty of time to cycle from high to low back to high. I did not count how long it takes to cycle back to begin on high. Mr. Kim says 20 seconds. I know at one point I took a photo with it on high, viewed the photo, then turned the light back on, to which it was still on low. 
It was not bothersome to me, but did catch me by surprise. 

The body is very grippy like stated and cigar grip can irritate tender spots between your fingers quickly. Aggressive knurling is an understatement. Mr. Kim said it's designed to still be grippy with wet hands. (Well he said bloody, but you get the point.) 

The bezel is harzardous to a bad guys health without being dangerously sharp. Think serated steak knife.

The switch is not stiff, yet not mushy. It protrudes nicely yet a half turn locks it out. 

What about the beam you ask? 
Well lets just say it's a big ole spot light with a whole bunch of spill. The flawless mirror reflector has a nice long tunnel next to the domed emitter for a heck-uva spotlight and a nice steep shape that manages to light up peripheral area very effectively. 
White! No doubt about it. But when using the low setting it has a nice neutral output... on the edge of warm. 

A lot of people yawned at this light. (Mr. Kim understands all too well that sometimes being the smartest guy in the room is kinda lonely, other times it gets hammers thrown at you)
But for me, I haven't been this excited about a flashlight since unboxing my first MD2 hi/lo. 

It's a groovy flashlight, no doubt.




^^ it arrives in this cute little box.
Folks actually complained about the plain box.
I can't see scratching it trying to cut open the blister pack like so many other lights. Plus when you're done it has a nice cozy blankee to cradle it in it's little carrying case.




^^ first thing you see is foam. 
Folks complained about that, saying it should have better protection. My Elzettas did not have foam.




^^ a supple sack surrounds the light
Some sort of polyester material that feels similar to my high end car cover. 




^^ the light itself is just mean looking.
If the bad guy sees this he may vamoos out of fear that if your flashlight is so burely..."holy crap what other weapons does this guy have?"..."an inkpen that can mame or kill in 32 ways?"




^^ the tailcap
Some complained. "Why bring God into this?"
Man I gotta tell ya when the shtf, I want God on _my_ side, not my enemy's.




^^ the mega smooth reflector and steak knife bezel.
You can use the reflector to comb your hair. 




^^ here's what you get.
A light, instructions, a warranty statement and a sticker. 
Some complained the 1 year warranty wasn't enough. 
There are only a thousand of these, which means there insn't a whole bunch of extra parts laying around. Plus Mr. Kim used top quality stuff to build these. I aint skeered.


----------



## Str8stroke

I always liked the look of these. But never read anything about them. I assume the body fits 18650's?


----------



## bykfixer

Took it outside before dark.




^^ obligitory wall shot.
Note no rings, no bumps, no blemishes...even though the reflector is extremely smooth.




^^ low setting.
My AWB setting is off, so don't think this light has a green tint please. 
But you can see it's not still pure white like when changing many C4 lights (or others) from high to low. 
No PWM means slight warming when dialed down. 
Nice!!!




^^ as you can see it wasn't dark yet.
The spot is a big-un. Now as deep as the reflector is I kinda figured it would be a thrower.




^^ big league outfielder thrower
But look at all the useable light up close. 
This is certainly not a close quarters light.




^^ note the flashback at say...75-100'.
Yet you have a nice low setting for close up action and adventure.




^^ the tint has great color rendition.
That pine tree still looks like a pine tree. 




^^ the moss looks correct in real life.
Again my auto white balance goofed. But the light green-ish gray moss on the underside of those branches stood out like the sun was reflecting on them. 


I do not know if Mr. Kim himself tweaked the emitter or one of his Asian lab coat wearing buddies did. But I say "well done" to whomever did.

The things I like about this light:
Everything stated above.

What I didn't like:
When the 1000 are gone, that's it for this fine flashlight. 

I ordered a 2nd one today while I still could, because I want to stash this work of art, yet I want to use it. In about another week or so I'll be able to do both.


----------



## ven

Love the un-boxing, just one mistake, the foam is not there to protect the light.............its to protect the box!:devil:

Stunning light, congrats on a piece of art and well jealous, always loved it from the start, daring design, awesome looking and intimidating perfection. 

Top stuff mr fixer, your certainly on fire!!! 

Little tip............dont drop it on your toe! :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Str8stroke said:


> I always liked the look of these. But never read anything about them. I assume the body fits 18650's?



(minion voice) Uh, no.

It's designed around primaries to ensure while being in mortal combat your over discharge protection doesn't suddenly kick in and leave you lightless. 
Same thought process goes into other combat ready lights. 
Mr. Malkoff on the other hand designed his 6 volt body's to hold batteries that'll last a little while with the juice hungry hound dog head. But he ships his MD 2 lights with primaries.


----------



## Str8stroke

Ok, wow. I am a firm believer in primaries on weapon lights. However, I like flexibility. Especially on a light that looks this awesome. I don't think I would have the heart to actually use it for what it was designed for, weapon mount.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ same here.
It'd be like using a diamond ring to scratch off a sticker in my view. I have an ugly Elzetta for that. lol
But I will use it at times when there is a chance I may have to punch a bear. 

It's the way PK wanted his FL2 to be set up...and so it is.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta sponsored a PK FL2 Passaround a little over a year ago. Sorry, I can't locate the thread.  I was the last guy on the list, Miss Greta let me keep it for a couple of extra weeks due to the holidays. I really enjoyed the light. 

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

I saw that thread, but I was too busy to sign up. I almost did. I always thought it had a cool unique look. 

They do run with P60's right???


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If memory serves me, the head was sealed. No ability to swap P60's. At first, [email protected]@king only at pictures, I didn't really like it. After five minutes in my hand, I didn't want to put it down. I've only seen one used one for sale during the last year.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

I like to think "if it went together it can come apart", and I did not see welds. So my thinking is unless there's some kinda 1 way locking system it's probably just glue of some sort holding the head on. 

But I'll only try to find out if the emitter fails after the warranty expires and Mr. Kim has said "sorry about your luck chief."...then it'll be mortal combat tools vs fl2.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Love the un-boxing, just one mistake, the foam is not there to protect the light.............its to protect the box!:devil:
> 
> Stunning light, congrats on a piece of art and well jealous, always loved it from the start, daring design, awesome looking and intimidating perfection.
> 
> Top stuff mr fixer, your certainly on fire!!!
> 
> Little tip............dont drop it on your toe! :laughing:



I did not see your comment until this morning. It snuck in while I was correcting spelling or something?....but anyway...
You're right, the light is like the Tasmaninan Devil trying to escape from a brown paper bag. The foam gives the double wall box a fighting chance.

And yes, I was wearing safety shoes while doing those beam shots. 
Phone call to boss:
Me; "I won't be in this week, I'm having my toes sewed back on" 
Boss; "What happened?"
Me; I dropped my PK on my foot."
Boss; "A PK?! Why weren't you wearing safety shoes?"

Ven, this is my last light for a while unless santa brings me a Stinger. They are starting to pile up and I'm running out of places to display them throughout my home. 
What began as the occasional solitaire hanging on a nail in every room is now a flashlight displayed somewhere every few feet. lol. 



^^ like this
Mag 2D's disguised as silver candle sticks.

Eh, and I wanna get back to work on a car I started restoring 3 years ago. I arrived here while doing research on adding lighting inline of existing circuits and forgot about it for a while.




^^ last time I drove it was in May this year


----------



## ven

I had slight concerns that you would burn the collections out at the rate your bringing them in . However you are still surprising me with your choices and variety of !!!( in a good way). Enjoy and be more picky , some different tints to break the cooler flavours, some different brands too. You have certainly hit it hard! I would enjoy the ones you have now and just pick more speciality (like PK) or customs . 

M you can't go too quiet anyway or there will be a 50% reading reduction :laughing: 

Top stuff matey !

Love the preludes , classic Honda , is it the 4wheel steer version ? 

Enjoy that drive! 

Cheers ven


----------



## bykfixer

Oh there'll be more.

Once a famous surfer named Laird Hamilton said "I want to ride a 100' wave some day, but then again I don't." Reporter asked "why not?"
Laird responded "once you've achieved a goal you thought you never would, what's left?"

Well I feel that way about this weapons light. 
So my collection will likely turn to work lights and relics, which will take longer to find. 

My son and I looked into doing a 4ws car but none fell out of the sky like the ones we have now. 
We're going to focus on the ones in the herd now and see what happens later. It would be cool though.


----------



## bykfixer

Not a "PK" product per-sae, but has his design written all over it...

The Icon Rogue 1.




^^ $25 shipped nip




^^ the lanyard included.

I read that later versions did not include the lanyard. 
I'm keeping this one nip since the plastic etc is perfect. I have a gray one on the way. I'm hoping it's packaging isn't as minty as this one, as I really want to open one, but one has to destroy the packaging to do so. 

I know I know, potato peeler and all that.... and 50 lumen is nothing today....




^^ no creases in the try me area! 




^^ woohoo! a whopping 50 lumens.
Yet this was a mighty fine flashlight with a mighty fine beam that I'm super pleased to add to my budding relic collection.

On another note the seller of FL 2 #2 shipped Fed Ex...ugh. 
why Why WHY?!?!... According to tracking data it has gone past my house twice as I live near I-95. NJ to SC, to KY, to NC, now W.Va...
seriously Fed Ex?


----------



## bykfixer

My 1st 016 post:
Pulled the trigger on a $11 green Rogue 2 and at 11:58 pm hit 'complete' on an order for a PK Warrior 2. Had myself talked out of both. But changed my mind a few minutes before midnight. 

New Years resolution was no more lights until at least Ground Hog Day.

So like a holic, I had to slam a couple more shots as the clock struck midnight.


----------



## scout24

Nothing new until Groundhog day. I like it.  Happens to be my youngest son's 21st birthday. Ex-wife didn't see the humor in wanting to name him Phil...


----------



## bykfixer

scout24 said:


> Nothing new until Groundhog day. I like it.  Happens to be my youngest son's 21st birthday. Ex-wife didn't see the humor in wanting to name him Phil...


Hillarious!!!

I suppose that's one of many reason the word 'ex' was used in that statement? lol

Yeah, I was done for the year after the PK FL2 purchase but then read what you guys were saying in the Warrior pass around. 
Had convinced myself the side switch was reason not to buy one...but 1000 lumens from a 6P sized light? (or similar in this case) Only 250 made? Gotta have one.
I'll probably use the memory for setting 2&3 and rarely use the retina scorch setting. 

I considered the Warrior 1 but already find an Alpha too big for pocket carry in many situations. And it doesn't feature seem ripper edge-ing like the 1 has. 

So....Warrior 2 it is.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ [email protected]@Ks like someone has a cool, new avatar. :thumbsup: Perhaps you would post a bigger copy for us to admire. 

Happy New Year!

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

I did it for the 'pics of your lights' thread, to say happy new year... then thought 'hmmmm, sig or avatar?'
Tried both, liked the Avatar thing more. 

So here ya go...for you Chauncey...an encore. lol





Maybe next year there'll be enough to say "I ♥ CPF"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great idea! Yours is the first time I've seen anyone use his collection to spell. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

^^ thanks.
It's surprising to me that nobody has done that.
I kinda figured I was just the next one to do it.

1/2/16 afternoon edit:

PK FL2 #2 arrived (finally). It's #793. Nothing special about that number to me. But I put it away as the 'keeper' as the box has only been opened once. 
So #842 is the user.

The stuff I read stated the box has 'made in china'. #842 had a small label over a big ole label. Well so did #793. Since #842 is the user I used a dampening technique to remove that big ole label and reveal how it left China. 




^^ your basic before & after pic. 

Me thinks these may have been the last couple hundred that were 'clearanced' then buyer put their own way of tracking on them. 
(I paid $89 for each one. They retail for $190.)

Well later I'll get back to completing the removal of the remaining sticky stuff, then use my 'restoration' skills to put back missing letter from 'made in china' that I removed unwittingly.
Note dark areas in the pic are where the box was still wet.

As luck would have it the second set of labels are cemented with a water based product. Easy to remove if care is excersized.

It sure is nice to have a PK FL 2 LE in the rotation. And coming soon...a PK Warrior 2.


----------



## bykfixer

Rogue and Solo arrived.

They were ordered Pre- resolution...




See any Paul Kim influence here?

I consider these my "60's Maxwell Smarts apartment" lights.

The battery in the Rogue expired March last year yet still had juice. I'll use it until it flickers.
The supplied solo batteries were good until next year, yet only had enough juice to angrily flicker a 'hey buddy change the batteries' strobe. 

Two fine lights added to the collection. At some point I'll gather up all my 'grey' lights and do a pewter light thread.


----------



## bykfixer

Another pre-'no more' resolution delivery...
Another that again reaks of a kinder/gentler/artsy Paul Kim...
_Weeeellll_ except for that whole attached lanyard for a nun chuck thing...yup that's a PK light alright....

The Rogue 2.




^^ a green one! woohoo! $11.

Not only is it green, but it's a Radio Shack leftover




^^ yessssss
This one's staying in the package.

Maybe a gray one will become a user...but then there's that 'no more' resolution thing.

So much for the resolution thing.
Found more green ones and bought one more..to keep nip and one more to open....these are fun lights.




^^ 2 of the one on the right arrived.
Left one is the one sold at Radio Shack once upon a time.
Not sure what's what regarding packaging..were there different versions? Generations? Just updated packaging to increase sales?




^^ right on has more...pizazz...

That's it. Outta gift $, paypal account is empty and money tree is bare...

Edit: The Rogue 1 and 2 in Ninja mode...





That fertile mind of the oft misunderstood PK. 

I'm still trying to figure out the Solo as a weapon scenario. It looks so.... gentle.


----------



## bykfixer

Something I'd missed with my FL 2 was an easy to miss feature that an leo carrying it unmounted would probably appreciate...




^^ this little detail...




^^ when gripped in this manner...

It just sucks your pinky in allowing it to rest comfortably in that slot.
The flat spots are spaced well for fingertip placement as well. Ensures that little extra something in a grim situation. 

Holding it like that, the only discomfort those cnc knurls produced was on my ring finger just above where a ring would sit. It's un-noticed wearing a thin 'mechanix' style glove.


----------



## bykfixer

PK Warrior 2's
#25 and 28




^^ 250 were made.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Something I missed, when did you increase your collection of FL 2's to five? Wow! 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

I read your post Chance and thought.... hmmm, good question.

#3 musta been some binge I was on because honestly I don't know when that one arrived. January?

But 4&5 were bought at the same to shut down the voice that kept saying "4 would be plenty."...figuring having 5 would keep another voice from showing up. 
So far so good.


----------



## Rat

bykfixer said:


> Not a "PK" product per-sae, but has his design written all over it...
> 
> The Icon Rogue 1.



Hey My Rogue 1 has his PK design written all over it for real 
They came as a special kit cap badge & Rogue 1 with PK's mark.






:thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

EPIC SCORE!!!! Rat



On a normal front....



The PR-1 has arrived.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

PR1 is one incredible flashlight. Very bright and easy to EDC.
I am going to get a PK2LE as well. It's a bummer that PK2LE is not Amazon Prime listed any more though..


----------



## bykfixer

Switching gears... well actually switching automobiles...

The PK-TPE-BK:




Not your fathers Parker pen.

The black (bk) PK tactical pen- executive (tpe) is not your ordinary inkpen in ways that go way beyond the tactical aspects. 
Looking at it your first impression may be that it looks like a surgical instrument for the psyopath. But in todays society where companies post signs telling the bad guys the building is full of sitting ducks disguised as office dwellers one has to decide how to defend ones self just in case. 
Stapler? Not balanced. Letter opener? Banned by some companies; no dangerous objects rule. Adding machine? Yeah right. Computer mouse? Who are you kidding? That chain of paper clips is of no use. Smoking is banned so no ashtray to use as a throwing star (Jason Statham favorite). Hiding under the desk is out....

Enter the tactical inkpen. 
But this deal is a real nice inkpen. Seriously. It's nice and weighty like those expensive pens when the screw on cap is attached. Writes well on todays recycled paper products where many pens struggle.
When you initially touch what you want to write on there is ink provided by the smooth writing ball point. No need to have something nearby to squiggle on to get it going. Rare in a non gel inkpen these days. Yet no smear like gel pens. 




With the cap removed it is perfectly center weighted. 





Cap fits well on the opposite end if you prefer.





Although it looks like a logo'd drill bit, it goes way beyond that.
The business end is carved out to fit the average finger in ways that allows it to become one with your fiinger tips. A very natural feel to the shapes as you write with the supplied Fisher space pen cartridge. 




Not quite sure how the clip works tactically.
But it's form and function is very shirt pocket friendly. 
Executives don't typically 'do pocket protectors' but opt for single stitch tailered linens or poly blends.
The curled end fits snug against the straight portion and the width allow it to gently slide on and off your pocket while not snagging loose threads. 

End cap threads onto the business end.



Tip is gentle enough not to poke a hole in your pocket, but the shape is such that.... well.
And there is a (unseen in pic) hole through the tip to allow a nun-chuck producing lanyard attachment as well. 





And incase you didn't know at a glance this is another well planned, well executed product from the fertile mind of PK , the trademark'd logo should seal that notion.

And heaven forbid worse comes to worse, you do at least have a potential kubotan instrument that may save your life in a darkened parking garage.


----------



## ven

That is as cool as penguin pee What an awesome design, yep PK is definitely a design god..............

If i was in school, i would be naughty just to get lines with that baby:laughing:

I must keep annoying the teacher so i can keep writing this with my new PK pen
I must keep annoying.....................


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> That is as cool as penguin pee What an awesome design, yep PK is definitely a design god..............
> 
> If i was in school, i would be naughty just to get lines with that baby:laughing:
> 
> I must keep annoying the teacher so i can keep writing this with my new PK pen
> I must keep annoying.....................



In the States this thing would get you expelled from school Ven. 
They booted out a 7 year old for eating the edges of a pop to leave the remainder in the shape of a gun in a nearby community... permanently... as in never allowed in Chesterfield schools again.... it's that crazy over here these days.

My company just created a 'policy' in how to deal with 'active shooting situations' requiring us to 'run' lol. We are (by policy) not allowed to defend ourselves... no kidding.

Never one to play by the rules I figure if it comes down to it I'd rather be alive and unemployed than the alternative. Ya know?


----------



## ven

I think our countries have a lot in common(on the crazy stuff).

Really love that, would go as far as saying its my fav tactical pen i have seen!

You have some great PK stuff going on there, nice family to be proud of for sure!


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks.

His stuff is top shelf. I really dig the forward thinking in them.


----------



## ven

Me too, love his designs and the best bit as well, he is one cool dude


----------



## RedLED

Love the Executive Tactical a Pen!


----------



## pk

RedLED said:


> Love the Executive Tactical a Pen!


Love to see some pen in action photos from you.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

That tactical pen looks great. I wonder how easy or hard would it be to break windows/auto glasses with it.

BTW, I am also curious if the PKDL is going to produce illumination tools such as headlamps, wrist/watch lights, and etc. in the future.


----------



## bykfixer

I saw a floating latern on the PK facebook page. 

Headlights and wristlights? I suppose if he ever rekindles his Icon brand or goes that route, then maybe? 

Don't know that the executive pen has enough weight behind it for most to break auto glass. But if I were suddenly in a pond and the doors wouldn't open that would be in my top 5 things to reach for (if I had it with me). 
It is more of a fine writing instrument with potential martial arts type of self defense tool using pressure points to subdue an attacker from a defensive posture.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

bykfixer said:


> I saw a floating latern on the PK facebook page.
> 
> Headlights and wristlights? I suppose if he ever rekindles his Icon brand or goes that route, then maybe?
> 
> Don't know that the executive pen has enough weight behind it for most to break auto glass. But if I were suddenly in a pond and the doors wouldn't open that would be in my top 5 things to reach for (if I had it with me).
> It is more of a fine writing instrument with potential martial arts type of self defense tool using pressure points to subdue an attacker from a defensive posture.



I saw the lantern on his Facebook page too. That looks awesome. I wonder if it has been produced yet..
If I become more 'important' person (such as an executive), I will be sure to pick up one of them incase of a hostile situation between men in business attire. In the meantime, I will have to buy a PKFL2LE first lol.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## bykfixer

All of the products he sells are listed on the Amazon Bulls Eye Worldwide link he posted on page 2 of the PR-1 thread. The lantern is not shown there.
(I still check it often for his PL-2 1aaa pocket torch)
So I don't think it is in production yet... if so it's not being sold in the US yet. 

The FL-2 is a sweet flashlight. If you have the $ you should certainly look into obtaining one.


----------



## bigburly912

This thread makes my stomach hurt. I had been looking at PK for awhile and found one on a popular auction site. With about ten minutes left I asked him if he had heard of CPF and he said yes that the light had been listed there for sale for some time. (Don't know how I missed it). Anyway. Long story short I put in a bid I knew nobody would go over and someone did..... So although the winning bidder over paid by a ton I still missed out and could have just bought it here to begin with at a fair price. : (


----------



## ven

I have been an admirer of PK's work for a while now, always appreciated the daring designs that stand out from the crowd. It was an honor to speak several times and a real gentleman.............. a down to earth cool dude gentleman! 

Loved mr fixers PK family that is forever growing, i could get the attraction and to why with the history, designs etc and now it makes even more sense in the ano!

Well a HUGE thanks to PK, had a knock at the door this afternoon and a box passed to me. 




Not got a clue about inside other than a PKDL discovery kit! I thought maybe a PK compass or a self defense sleeping bag! with attack pillow

Real early initial impressions bellow, few pics(i like pics!) and early thoughts so far on these tactical designed art work tools. As art is more for looking at than writing about, i will let pics do most of the talking rather than me I say art simply because of the bold, striking design which stands out from the norm. Its not flashlight use, its an occasion and you know your holding something designed by PK. For me personally, that in itself gives it that special aura .

Inside




The pen is stunning.........striking! 




Very smooth retraction, really does feel comfortable in hand due to the head design having smooth arches. The index finger just sits naturally in place(like putting your foot up!) .



The PK guarding the python!
















Makes me want to write a poem.................about kicking a55 :laughing:















This beauty PK PL2-Ti02 rainbow 







Fed on an AAA eneloop




2 mode high 110lm and Low 12lm which starts in high


Again very smooth with decent resistance(wont be coming loose when carried!)




Cool beam, nice useful spill and defined hot spot(not too focused). Feels nice in hand, smooth feel to the body, yet good grip with the knurling design. Its a light weight light........well for the way it looks, it feels light in hand and will test it out on keys in the coming days/weeks.

The Rocket! so cute yet so aggressive, a contradiction in your hand Its crazy when you see pics of this PR-1 and how small it looks.................because it is!
3 mode, starts in high. Firm press(accidental activation is unlikely )momentary switch, H/M/L .






In hand




Next to some 16340 lights for size
HDS/PK/D25C/V11R
















16340 is pretty much my fav EDC size for a happy medium, output/size and ok run times(enough for my uses)






Food for PK 








No cell movement in this light, nice firm spring and plenty of grip on the tail cap to secure it.

Close up of beam angle
[URL="http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/venn105/media/Flashlights%203/CAD49B10-E8A8-422F-B918-90DA2758CB4D_zpswyafr16m.jpg.html"]



Hot spot not harsh, nice amount of useful spill without too much for those who dont want to completely flood the area ahead.

Feels nice in hand, lots of grip with even more in abundance on the body knurling. For those who like deep pocket carry, the clip is sure for that. Soft to moderate retention, not too sure on it myself as tend to not rely on clips. I mainly use them for an anti-roll but the head has that in the design. 

Slight OP reflector which smooths the hotspot out nicely




The 3 PK's together












Will add in time a few beam pics, be warned they wont be great as its me taking them:nana: and impressions over time. For now i will give it the 3 B's! Bold, Brilliant, Bright. Its hard to get across in pics and words, its something you need in your hand to have that "PK occasion" . 

I am sat here holding the Rocket thinking fist full of lumen 

Cheers


----------



## ven

Couple of beam pics

Rocket PR1 which is surprisingly more floody than i expected=excellent




Ti02




Closer up as it is a key chain light


----------



## liteboy

thanks Ven for the pictorial review!


----------



## ven

Welcome liteboy


----------



## bykfixer

How 'bout those instructions on the pen?
"Not intended as a dental drill". lol. 

I was hoping to see his 'attack pillow'.... 

I know I keep going on about that dam Rocket, but now you have one it is easy to see why I keep raving about it. 

I loved the opening part of your first post regarding the discovery package. Well put. 
Thing is Ven, as you know PK is as humble as he is brash. And from a historical perspective he has every reason to be Chip Foose cocky, but he aint. He's just your ordinary rocket scientist going about life in his own humble way while making the planet safer for the good guys. 

Can't wait for the PL-2 to arrive. I bought a pair today. Silver to go with all those vintage lights. 
Such a contrast between a silver "baby" Franco (2 C cell) from 100 years ago to a silver 1aaa pocket torch...


----------



## ven

:laughing: i am sure you read the butt after it too...........yep spelling deliberate 

Yes, its a pocket monster, snarling teeth , yet so cuddly! 

The attack pillow has a large rectangle shaped removable bezel, no pillow fight with this one! or be it under your head...........

Look forward to the pics of the PL-2


----------



## bykfixer

First time I shined the FL-2 outdoors I knew the world of flashlights was no longer flat. That was late 2015 iirc. 

Using it around the neighborhood kinda takes away the charm due to all of the light pollution. 

Later I discovered he had done some thrillers for some other companies. I went with his Warrior II due to it being close to conventional in terms of UI and size of a portable cop light. I avoided the Warrior I simply because it was just too big for my tastes. It reminded me of a kidney stone shaped Elzetta Alpha. The Alpha was already a big imo. So I knew all of those self defense edges would be uncomfortable in the pocket of me trousers.

I avoided his foursevens products due to thinking I'd need to attend a webinar to learn how to operate the thing.
Fine products by fine companies, just not for me. Although I have hundreds of flashlights I am very picky about ones I collect. 

Then I found out about his defunct Icon brand Icon. They looked so gentle and suave compared to his days at SureFire. 
That was when I learned to appreciate his styles. See PK puts it out there for all to see. Yet some of his ideas are so stark in contrast it's like hiding in the middle of a crowded city in the middle of the day. 
Self defense items were built into the streamlined chassis. I set about collecting the ones I liked best. The Solo is still one of my favorite flashlights. Yet it was not until acquiring one of his inkpens did I figure out ways the Solo could save your life from an attacker in a dark parking garage. 

See the inkpen looks like a weapon yet functions as a very comfortable writing tool. The solo looked like it belongs in the pocket of a CEO yet can function as a martial arts device if need be.
Ahhhh, the mind of PK! 

Then another invention that will no doubt further balance the rotation of this now round world of flashlights...the PR1. 

Recently while on vacation I was perched 50' above the mouth of a vast river on a moonless night. High clouds were being blown in from a tropical breeze off the ocean. 
Perfect.

I set about playing "flashlight junkie" with the FL-2 while taking photos of the beam from various angles. 

Suddenly I hear a voice ask "what light is that?" as it approached my direction. I retorted "a PK" knowing the voice probably did not know of PKDL. I hear "what?/who?' as the voice was close by now. 
I retorted "the guy who invented a bunch of SureFires" He says "Oooooh! That PK".

I lit the FL-2 with my PR-1, which imediately drew his attention from the FL-2. "What, may I ask is that?!?!" he says...

An hour later he had shown me a ton of points on using a tactical light in close quarters combat and why that white beam matters in that scenario. (I had incans and neutrals nearby and he demonstrated how those are not as good for his situation... PK gets that!!!)

Turns out he was a 24 year old combat vet who'd kicked in a few doors while being watched over by the famous sniper Chris Kyle. 

The FL-2 was the opening act, but the PR-1 stole the show.

No telling what adventures lie ahead with that 1aaa pocket burner.... but it's adventures I look forward to.


----------



## ven

Cool story, I do enjoy talking lights , unfortunately I am pretty limited other than eddy at work and Callum at home. Goes without saying CPF helps fill in the big gaps! 

Its only day 1 in the world of PK for me, how I feel now I know will be stronger over time. For me it's more than just a light, it's the package thats with it. PK sure is a special dude, this all adds to the lure of PK lights. 

So far I am mighty impressed, even though my colour temp shift is towards neutral these days, I still enjoy CW tints. Providing not angry tints , I am good with cools and the tint on the Rocket is good. Would say a slight yellow in it which is good for me. I know PK lights are not about warm tints and colours popping down the barrel of your assault rifle! But for those who don't like CW but like the light, it's Defo worth a look. Not like some nitecore tints I have had anyway with cold blues in! 

I digress...... For now I have took the clip off.......it's even more cute! It's like a "honey I shrunk the lights", or the little big light.




Soon as I get some time, I need to write my 100,000 word novel in the dark............maybe a subway tunnel full of graffiti and thugs for a setting


----------



## bykfixer

Exactly Ven. Turning on a flashlight for most is no big deal for most. 

But as you know when using your Vehns, HDS and all that stuff, there is an unspoken pleasure most will never know. It is a profound experience just to own one. But when it arrives with a hand written note, or a metal business card.. yeah, that is something to behold. 

That Marine said "I don't give a $#@+ how pretty that guys carpeting is, I wanna know is that kid in the corner holding a hamster or a hand grenade." lol. He said it as a joke, but I knew he was dead serious when he said it. 

One thing you may notice in time is that copy paper white beam from PK lights are pretty good at making a pine tree look like a pine tree, or a Coke can look like a Coke can. 

I'm glad to see you are now part of the world of PKDL products. I predict the photon king is just getting started in the world of "honey I shrunk the lights".

I want a copy of that novel when yer done....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Ven,
Awesome family of PK's-did you ever get to hold the FL-2 LE? It is also a phenomenal light. In addition, I have almost every ICON light model ever made(missed the carabiner ones) that I keep to remind me that design is about so much more than just aesthetics. I gave my developmentally disabled son a couple Icons in addition to an E2e. They work awesome and I am not concerned about a problem with cell mismatch. I may have to order a PK pen...the design intrigues me....


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Exactly Ven. Turning on a flashlight for most is no big deal for most.
> 
> But as you know when using your Vehns, HDS and all that stuff, there is an unspoken pleasure most will never know. It is a profound experience just to own one. But when it arrives with a hand written note, or a metal business card.. yeah, that is something to behold.
> 
> That Marine said "I don't give a $#@+ how pretty that guys carpeting is, I wanna know is that kid in the corner holding a hamster or a hand grenade." lol. He said it as a joke, but I knew he was dead serious when he said it.
> 
> One thing you may notice in time is that copy paper white beam from PK lights are pretty good at making a pine tree look like a pine tree, or a Coke can look like a Coke can.
> 
> I'm glad to see you are now part of the world of PKDL products. I predict the photon king is just getting started in the world of "honey I shrunk the lights".
> 
> I want a copy of that novel when yer done....




Thats it , spot on with HDS and vinh lights, you know its more than just a light, be it designed by Henry, internally perfected by vinh, or designed by Vincent van Kim or Paul Picasso . It does make me want to don a ninja outfit and start doing somersaults...............unfortunately its at the dry cleaners 

I like the way the marine talks :laughing: straight to the point and in those circumstances so right! 

Having used the PR-1 last night, its a real useful beam for me, i expected a tight pencil beam or a very focused one. Even close quarters, the spill it gets out is surprising and being a small light, most uses would be closer up. 

With the output (quoted in the instructions) at 360lm, and when you look at malkoff around the same on high for his m361n drop in, even the 200lm of the HDS is still bright!(ample light for most uses i have found) . The P1-R does kick out a lot of light and appears brighter than the specs would suggest. The size is so easy to hide/carry as well, it really is a pocket rocket! As with the HDS(its a light that feels good in the hand and find I hold/caress it even when not using), the Rocket is the same. The knurling just attracts attention and demands it from your fingers! I find it is a light that gets me thinking, from removing the clip, thinking about the recess and they way its held in place to not rotate. The moderate to high force required to secure the tail cap(could be the button top efest cell) gives it that secure feel, if dropped there would not be a flicker or loss of contact. Then as your securing the tail cap, the design that helps grip, where a smooth cap would not do.

I look over the light and feel thought has gone into every mm of it, everything has a purpose or meaning and done for a reason.

I thought the knurling would be extremely aggressive , but its not(IMO anyway). It does have edges, the body has aggressive feel but not uncomfortable to touch. It just inspires confidence, you know, that time you need to pick it up between 2 wet kippers..................happens all the time in the ninjahood!


----------



## ven

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Ven,
> Awesome family of PK's-did you ever get to hold the FL-2 LE? It is also a phenomenal light. In addition, I have almost every ICON light model ever made(missed the carabiner ones) that I keep to remind me that design is about so much more than just aesthetics. I gave my developmentally disabled son a couple Icons in addition to an E2e. They work awesome and I am not concerned about a problem with cell mismatch. I may have to order a PK pen...the design intrigues me....



Hey there, cheers! I dont have an FL-2 eddie, certainly looks a stunning light and the daddy of the P1-R. I have certainly admired it from pictures i have seen on CPF. 

Pen wise, i have a self defense pen in work(not for actual defense :laughing: ..........just because i thought it was cool) and generally use good old parker stainless ball point pen/s. Even from school, they have kind of stuck with me and i do like stainless for every day stuff that involves heavy use. The PK pen...............i feel i need to research the paper, the manufacturers practice and policies before its worthy of the ink! :laughing: . It is a beast, but comfortable in hand and sits very nice due to the design on the head. The index finger on top, middle under just falls natural for me.


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## DK Demand Lab

Ordered a multiple number of PL-2s (3 different finishes) this week! Received 2 of them already 
These will be for my collection and for friends gifts.
I still haven't bought FL2LE and TP yet..
PKDL, BEW, and CPF members sure are making my wallet thin lol, for the better.


----------



## -JP

Big fan here. Only thing I have currently is the Four Sevens PK collaboration 123 light but I'm very fond of it.


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool _JP.
Pix when you can please and...
Welcome to the site.




DK Demand Lab said:


> Ordered a multiple number of PL-2s (3 different finishes) this week! Received 2 of them already
> These will be for my collection and for friends gifts.
> I still haven't bought FL2LE and TP yet..
> PKDL, BEW, and CPF members sure are making my wallet thin lol, for the better.



Where did you find a black one DK? (Edit: never mind, found 'em: end edit)
My link to bew only shows ti and silver. Member 'teak' said he saw black there too. I emailed them and await a response...
(Edit: my link still only shows ti and silver. I clicked on the PR-1 link PK posted on page 2 of the PR-1 thread and another option at the bottom was a black PL-2... yet no ti or silver shows up there...weird: end edit)

In the meantime




Silver twins arrived.


Added a hat clip.



The $3 (from brite guy .com) microstream clip





"Where we going next?" asks the PR-1





Solitaire shown for reference.




Obligitory Bic lighter pic.




Simple genious. Yet miles ahead.

It's the little things...



Like how'd he get that there?




The three amigos


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Nice pix!
I found the PL-2 BLK display on Amazon accidently while browsing on BEW's Amazon store (on the second page).
There were six of them in stock before I bought 2 a few days ago. Now I see no PL-2 BLK or Silver in stock at the moment.
Surprisingly, there are 3 Rainbows in stock right now.


----------



## bykfixer

DK Demand Lab said:


> Nice pix!
> I found the PL-2 BLK display on Amazon accidently while browsing on BEW's Amazon store (on the second page).
> There were six of them in stock before I bought 2 a few days ago. Now I see no PL-2 BLK or Silver in stock at the moment.
> Surprisingly, there are 3 Rainbows in stock right now.



Somebody went in the back and pulled out some more. 
Heck last night they had pulled silver from being shown. But it is back up now. Cool


----------



## liteboy

Finally broke down and ordered the rocket.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> In the States this thing would get you expelled from school Ven.
> They booted out a 7 year old for eating the edges of a pop to leave the remainder in the shape of a gun in a nearby community... permanently... as in never allowed in Chesterfield schools again.... it's that crazy over here these days.
> 
> My company just created a 'policy' in how to deal with 'active shooting situations' requiring us to 'run' lol. We are (by policy) not allowed to defend ourselves... no kidding.
> 
> Never one to play by the rules I figure if it comes down to it I'd rather be alive and unemployed than the alternative. Ya know?



If this is out of line -forgive me 1. run like a little boy or Stand and fight like a Man depending upon the situation
Throw a chair, book, anything throw your Pen like it is weapon, attack with it with everything you have.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Switching gears... well actually switching automobiles...
> 
> The PK-TPE-BK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your fathers Parker pen.
> 
> The black (bk) PK tactical pen- executive (tpe) is not your ordinary inkpen in ways that go way beyond the tactical aspects.
> Looking at it your first impression may be that it looks like a surgical instrument for the psyopath. But in todays society where companies post signs telling the bad guys the building is full of sitting ducks disguised as office dwellers one has to decide how to defend ones self just in case.
> Stapler? Not balanced. Letter opener? Banned by some companies; no dangerous objects rule. Adding machine? Yeah right. Computer mouse? Who are you kidding? That chain of paper clips is of no use. Smoking is banned so no ashtray to use as a throwing star (Jason Statham favorite). Hiding under the desk is out....
> 
> Enter the tactical inkpen.
> But this deal is a real nice inkpen. Seriously. It's nice and weighty like those expensive pens when the screw on cap is attached. Writes well on todays recycled paper products where many pens struggle.
> When you initially touch what you want to write on there is ink provided by the smooth writing ball point. No need to have something nearby to squiggle on to get it going. Rare in a non gel inkpen these days. Yet no smear like gel pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the cap removed it is perfectly center weighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap fits well on the opposite end if you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it looks like a logo'd drill bit, it goes way beyond that.
> The business end is carved out to fit the average finger in ways that allows it to become one with your fiinger tips. A very natural feel to the shapes as you write with the supplied Fisher space pen cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure how the clip works tactically.
> But it's form and function is very shirt pocket friendly.
> Executives don't typically 'do pocket protectors' but opt for single stitch tailered linens or poly blends.
> The curled end fits snug against the straight portion and the width allow it to gently slide on and off your pocket while not snagging loose threads.
> 
> End cap threads onto the business end.
> 
> 
> 
> Tip is gentle enough not to poke a hole in your pocket, but the shape is such that.... well.
> And there is a (unseen in pic) hole through the tip to allow a nun-chuck producing lanyard attachment as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And incase you didn't know at a glance this is another well planned, well executed product from the fertile mind of PK , the trademark'd logo should seal that notion.
> 
> And heaven forbid worse comes to worse, you do at least have a potential kubotan instrument that may save your life in a darkened parking garage.



Too bad there is not a way of putting some small leds around that ink point, like in low light writing conditions=just a thought?


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> Too bad there is not a way of putting some small leds around that ink point, like in low light writing conditions=just a thought?



Powertac has a 140 lumen inkpen. lol.
It's actually pretty nice. 

I work for a very progressive company Irongate. The ones making the rules are the ones in locations where the bad guys tend to roam, so "bad on them"... me, I'm out in the field somewhere well away from the likely hood of that situation. 
My briefcase is an igloo cooler. My inken is a PK.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

liteboy said:


> Finally broke down and ordered the rocket.



Congratz! I hope you enjoy that~


----------



## bykfixer

Little bro and baby bro take in a sunset before road work begins.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

liteboy said:


> Finally broke down and ordered the rocket.



Congrats, you will not be disappointed. Except if this is your first light from PK. Then you will find a reason to buy everything he makes...in multiples....
Not because they ever fail, but because you enjoy using them so much you can't envision being without if somehow one disappeared...In all seriousness this is one awesome light! I highly recommend getting a PL-2 before they are all gone...only$36 on Amazon...


----------



## bykfixer

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Congrats, you will not be disappointed. Except if this is your first light from PK. Then you will find a reason to buy everything he makes...in multiples....
> Not because they ever fail, but because you enjoy using them so much you can't envision being without if somehow one disappeared...In all seriousness this is one awesome light! I highly recommend getting a PL-2 before they are all gone...only$36 on Amazon...








I can quit anytime...


----------



## wimmer21

Very cool. I hope to purchase some of Mr. Kim's creations myself!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Something old, something not so old. 
~ C.G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> I can quit anytime...



Really? What PK P's have you purchased recently? Anything?  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Really? What PK P's have you purchased recently? Anything?
> 
> ~ Chance



Who me?
You mean in the last week? 
Well except FL-2's #7 & 8, a pair of PR-1's and 7 PL-2's... uh, nuthin... see I can quit anytime...

Christmas is only a few months away and I want my tree decorated properly this year. Cannot see the Keymates from across the room. lol


Love, love, love that orange light CG.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Who me?
> You mean in the last week?
> Well except FL-2's #7 & 8, a pair of PR-1's and 7 PL-2's... uh, nuthin... see I can quit anytime...
> 
> Christmas is only a few months away and I want my tree decorated properly this year. Cannot see the Keymates from across the room. lol
> 
> 
> Love, love, love that orange light CG.



 time for a PK Family group picture, Mr. Fixer. I'm thinking you have a great wife, that loves you very much.  

Orange is a beauty. I'm thinking of passing her on. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> time for a PK Family group picture, Mr. Fixer. I'm thinking you have a great wife, that loves you very much.
> 
> Orange is a beauty. I'm thinking of passing her on.
> 
> ~ Chance



My wife is glad I'm not collecting cars anymore Chance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> My wife is glad I'm not collecting cars anymore Chance.



So are we at CPF. Thanks for bringing so much to the forum, old and new. 

~ C. G.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So are we at CPF. Thanks for bringing so much to the forum, old and new.
> 
> ~ C. G.






Extreme ends of the nickel plated spectrum.
1915 Franco and a 2016 PK. 

History shows the 2C Franco was as small and bright as possible at that time. 
Oh what a difference a century makes, huh?


----------



## liteboy

bykfixer said:


> Extreme ends of the nickel plated spectrum.
> 1915 Franco and a 2016 PK.
> 
> History shows the 2C Franco was as small and bright as possible at that time.
> Oh what a difference a century makes, huh?



Man, your post makes me want to live another century to see what light innovations await us!


----------



## bykfixer

liteboy said:


> Man, your post makes me want to live another century to see what light innovations await us!



When PK builds a light, the future _is_ the present.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Finally received all 6 of my PL-2s (a half of them will be given to my friends).

First time to shell out 36+ and 45+ bucks per AAA light. I will see how it goes..


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> time for a PK Family group picture, Mr. Fixer.
> 
> ~ Chance



PR-1's #2 & 3 were mailed directly elsewhere along with FL-2's #6 & 7. 
So any photo would only include PR-1 #'s 1 & 4 and FL-2 #'s 1-5 & #8 (before #8 gets mailed off later)... 
Hope that makes senses. lol



DK Demand Lab said:


> Finally received all 6 of my PL-2s (a half of them will be given to my friends).
> 
> First time to shell out 36+ and 45+ bucks per AAA light. I will see how it goes..



My crystal ball predicts Ima end up with a rainbow or three.


----------



## bykfixer

The current crop, minus a few FL-2's and Warrior 2's stashed in my safe.

2 rainbow PL-2's enroute.


----------



## ven

Awesome family of PK's there


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Awesome family of PK's there



I'm thinking one of his foursevens lights will be added at some point.


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> Awesome family of PK's there



Where these flashlights are made?


----------



## ven

GODOFWAR said:


> Where these flashlights are made?




China


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> China



Is it good or?


----------



## ven

GODOFWAR said:


> Is it good or?



Yes, the quality is very high and as with most things made in China(which is most things!) depends on the specs they are asked to be made to. China of course make many sub standard products, but also they have the technology to make well up there with the best. Depending on the manufacturer and the product to be made, the budget for it, will define how good the end product/QC is. 

The ano is real nice and the products i have held do feel of the higher quality. The threads are smooth, nice clean reflectors with no contamination.LED well centred, well presented in the packaging and quality instruction/info inside. If you invest in a PK product, i can safely say you are investing in a high quality tool that will get the job done, not for just today, but tomorrow and the year/s after.


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> Yes, the quality is very high and as with most things made in China(which is most things!) depends on the specs they are asked to be made to. China of course make many sub standard products, but also they have the technology to make well up there with the best. Depending on the manufacturer and the product to be made, the budget for it, will define how good the end product/QC is.
> 
> The ano is real nice and the products i have held do feel of the higher quality. The threads are smooth, nice clean reflectors with no contamination.LED well centred, well presented in the packaging and quality instruction/info inside. If you invest in a PK product, i can safely say you are investing in a high quality tool that will get the job done, not for just today, but tomorrow and the year/s after.



U know my mecarmy 10180 flashlight stopped working 2 days ago it comes on low very low something like 1 lumen, I did not drop it or anything else it just stopped working am very sad and very angry I feel terrible because of it I treat my flashlights like part of me and then this happened I don't trust any thing that made in China cuz everything China made will fail at the end I hate everything about China in my country everything is made in f...g China even food so with all respect to your opinion I think I will pass this


----------



## bykfixer

GODOFWAR said:


> U know my mecarmy 10180 flashlight stopped working 2 days ago it comes on low very low something like 1 lumen, I did not drop it or anything else it just stopped working am very sad and very angry I feel terrible because of it I treat my flashlights like part of me and then this happened I don't trust any thing that made in China cuz everything China made will fail at the end I hate everything about China in my country everything is made in f...g China even food so with all respect to your opinion I think I will pass this



Did you try a new battery? 

There are a mega ton of junky products from China. Many disguised as good stuff. But they use the cheapest, flimiest parts you can get along with assemblies that are far less durable than they should be. 

There are a few compabies that insist on the best materials and manufacturing processes to build in reliability. A PKDL product is one of those. 

I'm all in on the Buy America thing, believe me. But when Paul Kim chose a facility in China to make his products it was not by some seat of the pants decision where profit was the first choice. Frankly, he found that where his liggts are being made was the most forward, state of the art facility on the planet, which just happened to be in China.


----------



## GODOFWAR

No I didn't try new bat cuz I check it and it is fine and recharge it and it is working fine


----------



## GODOFWAR

It is semi impossible to ships li-ion batteries to my country am trying to buy just one 18650 and one on planet earth want bring it to me so..... Simply I can't buy another bat


----------



## ven

Hey we all have opinions , all entitled to them and sorry to hear about the little 10180 light. I have the Cooyoo version and it's been solid and dependable. More drops on my keys than I can count! 

But dont let a bad experience with another company cloud a decision or judgement on another product. Chances are your posting on here by something made in China , my point is there is good/bad stuff from any country.

Maybe Paul can help you change that , give him a chance


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> Hey we all have opinions , all entitled to them and sorry to hear about the little 10180 light. I have the Cooyoo version and it's been solid and dependable. More drops on my keys than I can count!
> 
> But dont let a bad experience with another company cloud a decision or judgement on another product. Chances are your posting on here by something made in China , my point is there is good/bad stuff from any country.
> 
> Maybe Paul can help you change that , give him a chance



You know I use to buy Surefire lights but they are pretty much expensive they are good quality products and I depend on them to work every time I need them


----------



## GODOFWAR

For next month or so I will buy some of Surefire's ( outdoorsman AA 115 lumens & EB 1 & EB2 & titan ) am thinking about B.O.S.S and some ZL


----------



## GODOFWAR

Are Zebralight good quality? Am thinking about the Hi and sc5 and the other one that uses 14500 and some headlamps so is it recommended


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed Ven.

I know of 2 instances where the buyer had an issue with their light.
One recieved one without a gasket. PK personally made it right. 
The other was a similar to yours GoW and PK offered to operate on the OP's light to ensure no more have the issue. 

A PKDL product is right up there in terms of quality with the Americans like Malkoff and Elzetta. The difference is with a PK light it is a product never done before. 
So not only do you get a top quality product, you get something those other guys can't do simply because it was just invented... by Paul Kim himself.... just like he used to do in his SureFire days.

One more thing and I'll hush.
Something you rarely see in the want to sell section are any of PK's products. The folks who own them keep them.


----------



## ven

GODOFWAR said:


> For next month or so I will buy some of Surefire's ( outdoorsman AA 115 lumens & EB 1 & EB2 & titan ) am thinking about B.O.S.S and some ZL



I only have a handful of SF lights and love them, think the USA and the history plays a huge part in the SF experience tbh. Mine are p60 hosts though, with various drop ins.......

ZL have a strong following, UI wise, size and quality seems well up there. For a $100 investment, i would go for it if your contemplating it. 

My advice would be treat yourself to a nice ZL, the xhp35 HI would be a good option, also why your in the buy mode, hit it on a PK light. If you dont like any of them, slap em on the for sale and they will be gone within 24hrs. Least that way you get the "want" and "wonder if" out of the way...............who knows, both or either could make it into your fav EDC or go to light/s


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> I only have a handful of SF lights and love them, think the USA and the history plays a huge part in the SF experience tbh. Mine are p60 hosts though, with various drop ins.......
> 
> ZL have a strong following, UI wise, size and quality seems well up there. For a $100 investment, i would go for it if your contemplating it.
> 
> My advice would be treat yourself to a nice ZL, the xhp35 HI would be a good option, also why your in the buy mode, hit it on a PK light. If you dont like any of them, slap em on the for sale and they will be gone within 24hrs. Least that way you get the "want" and "wonder if" out of the way...............who knows, both or either could make it into your fav EDC or go to light/s



Will see my friend the buying fever will start after B.O.S.S reveling


----------



## bykfixer

Wife picked the top one.
I like how no two are the same.
I also liked how the bottom one looks like the back side of a compact disc. 








Meanwhile the PK space saving technique on display.


----------



## ven

:laughing: , love it!!!

Congrats on the rainbow bling


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> :laughing: , love it!!!
> 
> Congrats on the rainbow bling



PK and bling in the same sentence?
Whoda thunk it?


----------



## liteboy

I've been so wrapped up in my p60s that I haven't opened my PK yet!


----------



## bykfixer

I can dig it. 
The P60 platform was (and still is) an amazing platform.


----------



## Rat

bykfixer said:


> The current crop, minus a few FL-2's and Warrior 2's stashed in my safe.
> 
> 2 rainbow PL-2's enroute.



Nice PK collection
How does one get one of those PK name plates ?


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> I've been so wrapped up in my p60s that I haven't opened my PK yet!
> 
> View attachment 3535



Get on your rocket and light up the sky. Nice light liteboy


----------



## bykfixer

Rat said:


> Nice PK collection
> How does one get one of those PK name plates ?



Pm'd


----------



## bykfixer

Coming soon:

A PK products passaround. It'll be a package with each of the PKDL products. 
That way each participant can actually handle the items in person to gain a sense of what all the fuss is about. 

Stand by. I'll talk more when I know more.


----------



## liteboy

Ok finally cracked this one open. Very similar in size to v11rvn. My first Pk light and it is tiny! Even cute, as I understand others' description now that I've seen and held it.


----------



## ven

Congrats liteboy, it is cute but menacing as well................its a contradiction in the hand! 

I am surprised by the output still, i am sure its 350lm or other sources show over 400lm.............either way to my eyes it appears brighter than spec. I also expected a tight beam, i was really pleasantly surprised by the nice floody output with lots of spill. So useful for edc stuff(for me anyway).


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> A PK products passaround. It'll be a package with each of the PKDL products.
> That way each participant can actually handle the items in person to gain a sense of what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Stand by. I'll talk more when I know more.


----------



## ven




----------



## pk

bykfixer said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> A PK products passaround. It'll be a package with each of the PKDL products.
> That way each participant can actually handle the items in person to gain a sense of what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Stand by. I'll talk more when I know more.


It's on the way soon bykfixer.
Sorry for delays.


----------



## Offgridled

I want one. So that means off to the store for me great lights for sure . Well made and thought out!!


----------



## bykfixer

pk said:


> It's on the way soon bykfixer.
> Sorry for delays.



Guess that means I gotta get off the sofa now and put this thing together. 

My thinking is a typical pass around format where the must be 18 to apply, 6 months, 50 posts and all that. 

But we are now in quarter 3 of 2016. Rechargeables are the norm now. So my thought here is maybe the PR-1 will go out with a NiteCore RCR and PL-2 with an Eneloop Pro since they both arrive without a battery. 

Me personally I still use primaries. But passarounds ask that you forward a light with fresh batteries. In this case freshly charged?

Being PK doesn't do conventional packaging I'll do some thinking about how to best repackage items to pass on to the next person.

And in the end I'll do a raffle.





Imo it would not be fair to ask folks to replace the zip ties. 
So my thinking at this point is each item he typically ships zip-tie'd be placed in a (supplied by me) bubble wrap sack inside the box. 




Like this


Right now what will be in the box is as much a mystery to me as is is anybody reading this. He calls it a ' PKDL discovery package'. 

I'll post more later when there is more to tell.


----------



## sgt253

bykfixer,
Thanks for initiating this.This sounds like a great way for one to ascertain if these lights fit their needs. I would be interested in becoming involved. I was lucky to be able to participate in the pass around involving PK's PKFL2LE. Great light, just not for me. I would love to see the smaller lights.


----------



## bykfixer

sgt253 said:


> bykfixer,
> Thanks for initiating this.This sounds like a great way for one to ascertain if these lights fit their needs. I would be interested in becoming involved. I was lucky to be able to participate in the pass around involving PK's PKFL2LE. Great light, just not for me. I would love to see the smaller lights.



Cool. 

I'll start the thread this weekend so we can get the roster started.

Ya know, that FL-2 was not for _a whole lot of people_. 
Not trying to put you on the spot, but can you say what it was that made you say "no thanx" please? 
PK is always looking for input so hopefully the next project will be more to the customers liking.

So far the small ones seem to be doing ok. But if there are things folks don't like, such as one comment "too stabby"... that input goes into his next design. 
You may notice a sorta FL-2 look in the PR-1 without it looking so... lethal this time. lol. 



Note the Z44 style is still there... slightly

And the PL-2 is it's own thing while still taking a few minor que's from the FL-2. Style wise anyway. 

And truth be told, if you don't like the looks..... well you know. UI, tint etc don't mean a thing if the audience doesn't dig on the looks.


----------



## bykfixer

Passaround thread is up.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Random question of the day:

What headlamps are PKDL products users using?

PKDL does not appear to release a headlamp anytime soon, so I have to opt out for a different brand.

I just thought I would ask PKDL users before I pick one up for myself.


P.S. SF ones are out of my budget.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

On the origination issue;

I honestly have low confidence in other made in '_ _ _ _ a' products in general. 
But I have a big trust in PKDL products regardless of the country of manufacture.
As long as the cool US-educated former SF SVP who is the top engineer and artist makes it, I am in.
If anything, PKDL products feel very "American" to me.


----------



## bykfixer

DK Demand Lab said:


> Random question of the day:
> 
> What headlamps are PKDL products users using?
> 
> PKDL does not appear to release a headlamp anytime soon, so I have to opt out for a different brand.
> 
> I just thought I would ask PKDL users before I pick one up for myself.
> 
> 
> P.S. SF ones are out of my budget.



Ha! I use a Coast battery guzzler so my opinion is moot.... but if I ever get a serious one it would likely be a Streamlight, or a Zebralight. 

I have considered acquiring a serious headlamp but don't have any complaints about the Coast one.


Regarding origination, yeah I'd prefer US made. But I understand why PK doesn't have his stuff made in America as it is dang near impossible for the little guy to get going in his home state. And I doubt Maglite would rent him a lathe...


----------



## sgt253

bykfixer said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'll start the thread this weekend so we can get the roster started.
> 
> Ya know, that FL-2 was not for _a whole lot of people_.
> Not trying to put you on the spot, but can you say what it was that made you say "no thanx" please?
> PK is always looking for input so hopefully the next project will be more to the customers liking.
> 
> So far the small ones seem to be doing ok. But if there are things folks don't like, such as one comment "too stabby"... that input goes into his next design.
> You may notice a sorta FL-2 look in the PR-1 without it looking so... lethal this time. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Z44 style is still there... slightly
> 
> And the PL-2 is it's own thing while still taking a few minor que's from the FL-2. Style wise anyway.
> 
> And truth be told, if you don't like the looks..... well you know. UI, tint etc don't mean a thing if the audience doesn't dig on the looks.





You are not putting me on the spot at all. Glad to share. The one thing that I really needed that light to do was reset from "low" to "high" quicker. I think there was about ~12 second off time needed for a reset to "high". I would have snatched one up in a hurry given a quicker reset. The way I use my lights, the long reset was not feasible. Loved the light in every other aspect: size, heft, output, etc.. I look forward to the Pass Around.


----------



## ven

That FL2 is a fine looking light, UK is a nightmare though ,as to import(last time i looked) the shipping doubled the total cost! Then you have duty which potentially adds $10 by the company just because, and 20% duty of $240(ish at time with shipping)= best part of $300

I have been using the pen pretty much each day, in work last week and at home on/off when required. 



The pocket rocket has been with me most of the time at home, been out a few times to. The high mode lit up the way with ease and pleasantly at that , so tiny though............cant get over it :laughing: 




Had the clip on, then decided to remove it, prefer it in hand without the clip as for me it is more comfy to hold. Just feels more natural basically without............


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> That FL2 is a fine looking light, UK is a nightmare though ,as to import(last time i looked) the shipping doubled the total cost! Then you have duty which potentially adds $10 by the company just because, and 20% duty of $240(ish at time with shipping)= best part of $300
> 
> I have been using the pen pretty much each day, in work last week and at home on/off when required.
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket rocket has been with me most of the time at home, been out a few times to. The high mode lit up the way with ease and pleasantly at that , so tiny though............cant get over it :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the clip on, then decided to remove it, prefer it in hand without the clip as for me it is more comfy to hold. Just feels more natural basically without............



I took the clip off mine as I never use clips on my lights. However, there is a slight gap leftover wher you can see the copper from the light engine. I put clip back on but it would easily go back on as it was bent and the little tabs no longer lined up with the securing grooves. It took some work with pliers to finally reinstall the thing. For someone who doesn't care about clips, this part was annoying.


----------



## ven

Yes a very slight gap, water proof integrity is not effected though , i have left off. It can be a little bit of a pita i found, lining up is ok with the tab and a neat idea for it not to spin, just locating all the way round proved to be a little tricky.

I often(with this size of light anyway) hold it even when not using it, playing with it type thing and the clip just gets in the way. Most my clip use is for an anti roll more than clipping to something.


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Yes a very slight gap, water proof integrity is not effected though , i have left off. It can be a little bit of a pita i found, lining up is ok with the tab and a neat idea for it not to spin, just locating all the way round proved to be a little tricky.
> 
> I often(with this size of light anyway) hold it even when not using it, playing with it type thing and the clip just gets in the way. Most my clip use is for an anti roll more than clipping to something.



Yeah we flashaholics can be often found fondling our lights even without turning them on!


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Yeah we flashaholics can be often found fondling our lights even without turning them on!



:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

sgt253 said:


> You are not putting me on the spot at all. Glad to share. The one thing that I really needed that light to do was reset from "low" to "high" quicker. I think there was about ~12 second off time needed for a reset to "high". I would have snatched one up in a hurry given a quicker reset. The way I use my lights, the long reset was not feasible. Loved the light in every other aspect: size, heft, output, etc.. I look forward to the Pass Around.



You were not alone there. That was quite possibly the most unpopular feature. 

When I began using multi setting flashlights I found that clicking Coasts, Lux-Pro's and the SureFire G2x Pro were ideal for me to reach the next level.

But when I started collecting ones by Streamlight and others my clicker thumb wasn't fast enough. Kept getting the same setting. 
So by the time I discovered the FL2 my thumb was used to doing a momentary press to change levels. 
It was an idea that most didn't take to. 
Some didn't like the aggressive edges and others didn't like the "In God We Trust" on the tail cap. Some didn't like the tint (based on a spec sheet without actually see-ing how not white it was) and some wanted it to tailstand.

All of that was largely addressed in the PR-1. At first it doesn't tailstand but PK has addressed that too. Lego stuff coming soon. 



ven said:


> That FL2 is a fine looking light, UK is a nightmare though ,as to import(last time i looked) the shipping doubled the total cost! Then you have duty which potentially adds $10 by the company just because, and 20% duty of $240(ish at time with shipping)= best part of $300
> 
> I have been using the pen pretty much each day, in work last week and at home on/off when required.
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket rocket has been with me most of the time at home, been out a few times to. The high mode lit up the way with ease and pleasantly at that , so tiny though............cant get over it :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the clip on, then decided to remove it, prefer it in hand without the clip as for me it is more comfy to hold. Just feels more natural basically without............



At first glance the pen looks menacing and uncomfortable. But it fits your fingers way more natural than all those high tech gadgets in office stores. 

PK wants to get something going on your part of the planet. Needs to find a vendor. 



ven said:


> Yes a very slight gap, water proof integrity is not effected though , i have left off. It can be a little bit of a pita i found, lining up is ok with the tab and a neat idea for it not to spin, just locating all the way round proved to be a little tricky.
> 
> I often(with this size of light anyway) hold it even when not using it, playing with it type thing and the clip just gets in the way. Most my clip use is for an anti roll more than clipping to something.



The only issue I found with my PR-1 clipless is pocket lint in that remaining gap. When I open the bezel it is spotless inside.
That is part of my torture testing... see if it's dust proof as well as waterproof since he doesn't state a dustproof rating....

Will probably opt for his lanyard ring when it becomes available. Afterall....










I like lanyards...


----------



## bykfixer

Added to the Icon collection.
The Big A still has them.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Bykfixer, can u pm the name of Big A to me? I have all the Icons except the headlamp, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bykfixer

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Bykfixer, can u pm the name of Big A to me? I have all the Icons except the headlamp, thanks for the heads up!



Done.

This was version 2. 50 lumens. Version 1 was 35 lumens. Purple version 1 is still out there for... $110+... 
No thanks.


----------



## bykfixer

The only one I found so far remains NIP.
The seller in the UK said he had 5. I bought 3. He refunded me for 2. Dratz!! But I'll find another one someday.





And I liked this pic.




This one too.
PRX is an awesome light for playing war games.


----------



## bykfixer

Another blast from the past:
The Icon Modus I;








Nice soft tailcap is easy on the thumb




A peek inside reveals shiney a metal lining.




User servicable business end.




Nice throwey optic.
Note the 015 expiration date on the battery. 

At 50 lumens it won't cook an egg, but what it will do is give you a nice pencil beam for 50-75' ahead of you or a gentle low beam when 50 lumens isn't required. Starts on high. 
The outter casing is a hard plastic surrounded by a grippy potato peeler looking grip ring that exposes the logos and acts as an anti-roll device. 

These can be found for about $10 at the big A.

The 100 lumen Modus II is enroute as well. But this little gem is another fine invention from the fertile mind of PK long ago.


----------



## greenlight

The plastic modus is a great light but it has a fatal flaw which is that the thread section is too thin and will break eventually.


----------



## bykfixer

greenlight said:


> The plastic modus is a great light but it has a fatal flaw which is that the thread section is too thin and will break eventually.



I read that somewhere. I aint skeered.


----------



## bykfixer

The 72 lumen Modus II arrived.




What a nice pair they make.


----------



## bykfixer

PK did a lantern:


----------



## RedLED

What about that lantern? Is it new?


----------



## Offgridled

RedLED said:


> What about that lantern? Is it new?


I believe it's new. He has been working on a new design..
It's really unique looking for sure. I like it!!


----------



## RedLED

That does look cool!


----------



## RedLED

bykfixer said:


> The 72 lumen Modus II arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice pair they make.


They are so futuristic looking. These are what lights will look like in three hundred years from now!


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> What about that lantern? Is it new?





Offgridled said:


> I believe it's new. He has been working on a new design..
> It's really unique looking for sure. I like it!!



The lantern is 2 years in the making and is just now being produced. It is a new idea from PK's consulting company where he designs products for a client.
Free Lance may be the word you'd understand RED. 
Now he don't just set around drawing 3D pdf's hoping somebody will buy them... but kinda like the Washington Post says "go take pictures of the President in a golf cart"... to which you provide them with your ideas for good photos and they buy them from you.

The lantern is being built by a client who does not place a brand name on many of their products... kinda like promo flash drives at the company store (insert name of your company here).

And yeah, his Icon stuff is still 200 years ahead of the curve looks-wise. They look like prototypes automobile designers dreamed up but never had the guts to actually build.


----------



## ven

An unexpected delivery from PK came today, will spend some time over the coming weeks with it.





Love the ano, single crazy mode blast of lumens from this compact beast. The design how it fits with the rail, 2 springs to aid opening for fitment. Caught here at this angle






Smooth reflector to give it more throw, the hot spot is tighter and more focused then the pocket rocket.



Just love that tail cap design



Maybe some lego time










Pk in bits







Swap about



Can see here the more focused beam from the PRX head(on the pocket rocket on the left to confuse things! )







Just need to fit it to my air pistol and commando roll around the garden all night.......


----------



## MAD777

Very interesting light, ven!


----------



## ven

Yes MAD, great for lego as well.......really like these little PK lights, you just know by holding them, how much thought went into the design. As time goes on, there are lots of "ah yes , cool idea " :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool Ven.

I have it on good authority that a knuckle isn't far off that'll allow them to become right angle lights too.


----------



## ven

Even cooler mr fixer, so much flexibility!!! 

Just been messing around, now i know you USA guys are gonna get jealous..............understandable , not like you have much choice your side for hand guns n stuff

So toy gun time..........



Swapped tail cap for easier access in this toy gun




Look at the rear on that!...............that along with oveready triad tail cap, has to be my joint fav tail cap.............ever!


----------



## Woods Walker

So it begins. Carried it long enough so the PK-PL2 is getting field tested reviewed hopefully tonight. I first do some preliminary testing beyond just EDC to make certain as don't want to be scampering down a ledge only to find out just then it really didn't pass the dunk test.













No water intrusion but we will see what the stream has to say about it tonight. LOL!


----------



## scout24

Good to see some PK thread action. That Rocket is a cool weaponlight, it's worked every time I've pushed the tail button. Been to the range with it a few times now, nothing too punishing but it does exactly what it should. Thumbs up.


----------



## bykfixer

scout24 said:


> Good to see some PK thread action. That Rocket is a cool weaponlight, it's worked every time I've pushed the tail button. Been to the range with it a few times now, nothing too punishing but it does exactly what it should. Thumbs up.



Somewhere in America a border agent is counting on one. 
(No pressure there )


----------



## irongate

Woods Walker said:


> So it begins. Carried it long enough so the PK-PL2 is getting field tested reviewed hopefully tonight. I first do some preliminary testing beyond just EDC to make certain as don't want to be scampering down a ledge only to find out just then it really didn't pass the dunk test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No water intrusion but we will see what the stream has to say about it tonight. LOL!



Hope it passes the creek test, have the same one. Such a nice little light!


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Yes MAD, great for lego as well.......really like these little PK lights, you just know by holding them, how much thought went into the design. As time goes on, there are lots of "ah yes , cool idea " :laughing:



Been waiting for someone to grab one of these and do a review. On my list to get one.


----------



## ven

Great stuff scout and look forward to the woods walker testing. 
Do you have a PR1 irongate, if not you need one of those as well, for lego fun.  No expert here on weapon lights, if I lived your side I would certainly have more stuff. Still I enjoy drooling over the pics of your set ups, very cool.


----------



## Woods Walker

It survived. The pool had a bunch of little brook trout. They weren't too happy about a flashlight in thier home. I got beaten on by sticks and thorns. The PL2 eats batteries on high but it is also bright. Throws the farthest of any AAA I own. Also the easiest to change a battery in the dark dank woods. Was too big for my keys but works great along with an AAA headlamp as a UL pack light. Fine EDC as well. Will add some photos tomorrow and gotta work on the video.


----------



## xdayv

Does the PRX have a side switch lever that allows one to momentarily activate it? Or is it only through the tailcap clicky switch?


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Great stuff scout and look forward to the woods walker testing.
> Do you have a PR1 irongate, if not you need one of those as well, for lego fun.  No expert here on weapon lights, if I lived your side I would certainly have more stuff. Still I enjoy drooling over the pics of your set ups, very cool.



Just the PK-PL2-Silver and the PKFL 2 LE, one of these days maybe some others?


----------



## bykfixer

@xdav;
Tailcap only. He's working on a tape-switch and an adapter for e-series tape switches to fit. 



The upcoming adapter

And Scout;
An adapter to fit the larger FL2 head is also in the works along with an FL2 sized head for more throw with lots of varying voltage capabilities. The eventual idea there is a 2 cell long PR-1 body with an FL2 head capability. Or one can use a 1 setting PRX, or 3 setting PR-1. Think VitalGear of the new ages of LED...
Lego PK style.

Thanks for what you're doing WW. That overdriven emitter sure is thirsty. But no step down.


----------



## Woods Walker

Yea she is hungry but won't leave yea suddenly in the dark as does reduce output once the high can't be sustained aka lower voltage. The instructions recommends not running it continuously on high for maybe just that reason. Then again for some reason it didn't feel overly warm?


----------



## ven

Cool stuff mr walker


----------



## Woods Walker

Within the video (editing it now) you can see the little trout going crazy. The underwater camera didn't pick them up which would have been really cool but yea can see um swimming in the dark under the light from the PL2 before dunking from the surface.


----------



## bykfixer

Where can we see the video when it's done sir? 

Trout is yummy.


----------



## Woods Walker

bykfixer said:


> Where can we see the video when it's done sir?
> 
> Trout is yummy.



It will be over on Youtube. Rendering it now then uploading.


----------



## bykfixer

Finally acquired the Icon holy grail... 








The link.... in Pumpkin flavor too. 

Thanks to the generosity of member 1pt21 this minty package light is now in the bykfixer classic LED museum.

Oh he threw in an 011 black X1 by Inova too.



Ironically the 014 ti I ordered from Amazon arrived from the UK today too. 

The stuff from 1pt is going to stay nip. 

I got a Clip!!! WooHoo!!! Thank you PT :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

That Icon looks nice, bykfixer!


----------



## 1pt21

Byk,

Glad you like the lights! I knew right away that the 'Link' had your name written all over it after seeing your posts with ICON goodness. I actually scored most of my ICON lights when the RadioShack walking distance from me was going out of business. Walked in to see what kind of deals they had going on and quite literally just cleared all of the pegs containing ICON lights LOL. Got quite the look from the cashier as I had to make a couple trips, don't remember what I paid (probably somewhere in the $10 range each for the different variations). Only scored two Links, one is clipped on my Bug Out Bag and the other has entered the bykfixer museum :twothumbs.

The rest of the ICON stuff was gifted over time (of course kept one of each for myself). Man, if I only knew how hard this stuff would be to come by in only a few years time..... I had at least 5 of the purple headlamps and 5 grey ones (I wonder if the people I gifted them to even use them haha). 

The purple IRIX is actually sitting over my shoulder right now and gets used daily with an eneloop, and is a MUST any time I work on the vehicles. I really, really love that headlamp. Darn thing is brilliant in so many ways and I've not needed to purchase a headlamp since acquiring it. I'm 99% sure that I own one of every ICON light produced, or close to it (basically whatever RadioShack carried). 

On to the INOVA, holy crap look at the differences in run time and light output!!! 

2011: HI = 55LM @ 01:45
------LO = 06LM @ 40:00

2014: HI = 80LM @ 04:00
------LO = 11LM @ 70:00

Pretty impressive for only 3 years time!


Thanks for everything you provide to the community here Byk! I always look forward to reading your posts, all the way from your early days (when us few roamed the Incan Forum) until now. Keep it coming buddy


----------



## bykfixer

Ya notice the throw on the 011 X1 is further though PT? 

Great story about your Icon finds. The check out geek musta been thinking "I wonder if that guy knows something we should know about?" "Is a fortune teller perhaps?" I also wonder if the checkout geek ended up buying a flashlight or two...

Man, I searched planet earth (casually mind you, nothing urgent) for the Clip and nada-zip... none. It was one I figured just wouldn't end up in the collection... but my gosh is it tempting to open it. The reason it is still nip is because I found those Modus models. I really like those lights. 

Thanks for the good vibes sir. I still have a few oldies to restore so the how to can be added to the incan section.


----------



## 1pt21

Hey Byk,

So the wife was cleaning out the kitchen cabinets and found a LOOONG forgotten ICON Solo. Unfortunately the thing I try to avoid with all of my might seems to have occurred:mecry:

I presume that the 2xaaa's have leaked inside as I cannot get the tailcap off (see pics of marring from using a channel-lock wrench with a towel for protection trying to get the sucker off)... Son of a!!!

Either way, the light is trashed now... I think. Before throwing a relic such as this in the trash, I was wondering if you would accept it as a member of the museum? 

Please let me know, it would be nice to see it not go to 100% waste (scratch marks and all) even if the thing is broken because of my neglect and stupid alaka-LEAKS.. RIP you fine, fine piece of PK history.

Ughh I have to be honest, this is the 1st light that I've lost due to alaka-leak neglect. I try to never store ANY lights with ANY batteries in them, apparently this one fit right in the long forgotten "pen jar" for I'd say at least 3 years...

Here's the pics (trying a new photo host, so please bear with any technical issues):
























Thanks!!!

PS: now that I think about it the worst part was being so excited to find this light only to find it not work, then the stuck tailcap, then... My wife is witness, before I did anything the FIRST thing out of my mouth was OMG Byk would love this one. Then the disappointment ensued .


----------



## bykfixer

Dratz!! Those things were cool.

Yeah the museum could definitely benefit. Thanks!!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

There is a Ti Solo on "the bay" for $7.99.
I have my entire Icon collection together, but only use NIMH in them to avoid the "alkaleaks" destruction....


----------



## RedLED

Never, ever use anything but Lithium.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

The Icon line was PK's AA & AAA collection of lights-they were not rated for rechargeable Lithium-ion cells. I use the L91 Energizer Lithiums in the lights I carry. But since these lights are not part of the EDC rotation, they get stored with NIMH. (I keep a large portion of my collection "at the ready". At on point I was in charge of the volunteers for a local emergency response team and I always was ready to provide the entire team with primary, secondary and third backup lights...
Because of the volume of lights, the Eneloops keep costs down, with LSD, long life and no(or extremely low) risk of leakage.


----------



## Woods Walker

LSD NiMH or Lithium Primaries. I prefer not to use alkys unless there are no other options.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

One factor has made me change the "mix" of my 500-600 batteries and that is the change so the new Energizer Lithium primary cells have A 20 year shelf life. I always used to keep a healthy supply of alkaleaks for my AA & AAA cells to use in an emergency-now I am significantly reducing all alkys & replacing them with Lithium primary cells. That said, I have multiple auxiliary cell carriers and like to keep at least two Lithium ion rechargeable cells attached to all my PK lights to maximize output....


----------



## 1pt21

You all are NOT making me feel any better about the situation :sigh:

But in all honesty, I do make an effort to not keep cells of ANY chemistry inside of a light unless it is my EDC of course. It's just a practice I've learned on here from seeing so many stories like my own...

Whether it be parasitic draw on RCR's (risk of over-discharge on non-protected cells, that I use mostly) or alakaleaks, I just don't like to keep batteries in lights that are not being used (I confess; there are MANY). This one happened to get scooped into the "Pen Jar" that disappeared into the cabinets for years, I do understand that it looks like a pen, fit in the pen jar aaand is after all a PEN light 

Byk, would you mind PM'ing me your addy once again?? I know I probably have it, but you know how that goes..

At least I can get the small satisfaction of not throwing this work of art into the trash, thanks Byk :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

The batteries that come in nip Icon Solos have passed the expiration date. (015) 

I aint skeered.





I get what you mean about the pen cup.
All flashlights in this pen cup, going back to the 1930's and all have batteries. 





I told the kids a wounded warrior is coming to live with us.
They said "HOORAY!!"

Speaking of PK products:




The new issue of Concealment reccomends a PKDL PR-1 as part of an EDC assortment that could save your life.





It's in good company.

Another PK idea is nearing fruition:




Stainless steel kickstand for the 1 leg-ed wonder.
Goldilox approved... not too soft, not too firm, but after a year of trial & error... juuuuuust right.


----------



## 1pt21

Oh man am I feeling that clip!! It may look big to some but I am a HUGE fan of pocket carrying my EDC (light in the pocket, clip facing out), and it looks to be perfection. Did not expect any less.

Just curious Byk, what's the red looking light in this pic?? I'm sure you've posted it before, and I darn well 'know' what it looks like but I'd love to hear it from the horses mouth and maybe even a couple pics. Again, I'm sure you've posted it before but hey gotta ask...

Thanks buddy!!!



bykfixer said:


>


----------



## 1pt21

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> There is a Ti Solo on "the bay" for $7.99.
> I have my entire Icon collection together, but only use NIMH in them to avoid the "alkaleaks" destruction....



I had no idea they were so readily available for cheap! I'll have to check that out for a replacement. 

As Byk mentioned above, wonder what happens to all of these lights that are packaged with alkaleaks installed sealed in a clamshell..... I mean they must leak after so many years past expiration date. Must put a lot of good lights in the landfill (or on ebay for super cheap).


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> Oh man am I feeling that clip!! It may look big to some but I am a HUGE fan of pocket carrying my EDC (light in the pocket, clip facing out), and it looks to be perfection. Did not expect any less.
> 
> Just curious Byk, what's the red looking light in this pic?? I'm sure you've posted it before, and I darn well 'know' what it looks like but I'd love to hear it from the horses mouth and maybe even a couple pics. Again, I'm sure you've posted it before but hey gotta ask...
> 
> Thanks buddy!!!



I received 4 prototypes of the clip that will likely go into production. I had promised 3 to PL2 owners way back when the idea was first discussed. Of course I'm keeping one of them so all four are spoken for. 
But when production takes place I will send one to everybody who has bought a PL 2 from me and they will be standard equipment on new ones.

Now that 'red' light.... never mentioned it (as I recall). It's FL2 #289 in cerekote copper.





1pt if you scroll waaaaaay back to near the beginning of PK's posts on his personal page (geez that was a lot of "p's" there...), you will see a yellow and a gray cerekote'd FL2. One of each were done then laser etched. Two were done in copper color. 

One day I received a package in the mail with a few lights and a note saying "for the bykfixer museum". #289 was in it. It was a coating demo light so it has a few scars.

The clip used to be a PR-1 clip, but I demel'd the anti-rotation ears off and opened up the ID about 1/2 mm to slide over those [email protected]$$ o-rings at the tail end. (Note the position of the front end, perfect! My test fit had me jump up and click my heals. lol)
It works fantastic for pocket carry (inside or outside) and belt carry. (Note my clipless PR-1 stays inside my pocket with knife etc) I carry ole #289 at work sometimes to wow the fellas.


----------



## ven

:rock:damn thats awesome


----------



## bykfixer

Vital Gear in da house....






Many may not be aware, but Vital Gear was a PK thing back in the day. Lego-able at affordable pricing. 
Made for swapping parts n pieces from SureFire's E series, Scouts, C's G's and P's. Yet viable little lights on their own. 

History shows that the Vital Gear was a serious player at one point but was suddenly gone. Well it seems that like the Icon brand VG had potential for big things, yet not being US made the idea was nixed by higher up's while PK was still at SureFire.

Ultra-quiet clickys, tailstand in mind as well. Bezel down clips fastened to the body like the custom guys were doing in some cases. Switchless bodies were available. Each was a lego in itself being they arrived with the ability to lego E to C without additional parts. Drop in's were user serviceable P60 based gold plated numbers. Glass lenses were dome shaped to make the bulb appear even brighter. Gaskets and o-rings allowed water tight applications and tight fitting lens swaps. The Vital Gear products were light years ahead and gave us all a peak inside of that PK fertile mind.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer, anything PK fascinates me, the ideas and innovation behind his work.


----------



## peter yetman

Nice gear Mike, you can see PK's style written all over them.
I was going to ask you if PK was involved with VG, and now I know.
Thanks,
P


----------



## bykfixer

Me too Mr. V... me too. 

Not long ago I showed a VG 2 cell body with an E2D head at a Facebook page that focuses on SureFire products.

One guy said "that aint SureFire, get that piece-a junk outta here" (paraphrasing). I said PK _was_ Vital Gear, therefore PK+VG=SF. Later he posted he had called PK and don't ya know... dawg-gone if that wasn't the case. 
(FYI The op's post was meant as humor, not typical FB temper tantrum. He's a cool guy with a sharp sense of humor, also a friend of PK's going back across the decades.)

A little speak went back n forth like typical Facebook threads.. ie short lived. Then a couple of weeks later a generic box from China showed up unannounced... 

Lately PK is criss-crossing Asia in a bit of a marathon of meetings trying to line up some stuff for next year so I haven't spoken with him directly since around mid-October. Due partly my schedule, partly his. But he leaves clues at his Facebook posts if you know what to look for. 

So, yeah Pete, Vital Gear was PK's brainchild.


----------



## peter yetman

So glad I don't do Facebook.
P


----------



## peter yetman

So glad I don't do Facebook.
P


----------



## peter yetman

So glad, I said it twice.
P


----------



## ven

:laughing:

I am glad you said it P, saved me saying it


----------



## knucklegary

Ever since reading this thread, at least for the last year, I've been wondering who is the lucky brother (or sister) that owns FL2 LE #1000?

Btw, Any chance of selling?


----------



## bykfixer

It may still be in a warehouse at the PK facility. Sales for the FL2 were brisk for the first few months then fell off after that so that one may not have sold yet. But Bulls Eye Worldwide had some in the 900's when I bought my first one SN/842. I gave away a couple back then, one of which was 919 iirc. It came from BEW. Perhaps Roger (the owner of BEW) kept it? 

Here's some PR-1 lego
Top to bottom:





- Stock, clipless with a bottle cap difusser
- PRX head (1 setting 500+ lumens) with a Scout light tape switch adapter and E2D tailcap
- Stock with a bykfixer mod to the tailcap where the ears were removed for signaling.
The ears removed was an idea by a CPF member who wondered if it would work similar the FL2 so I said "whut-thuh-heck?" Works great with the 1 setting head. 

The Scout adapter is a prototype. PK had begun to create some ideas for the PR-1 that led to a tape switch idea for the PRX long gun light. That led to a PK Design Lab tape switch instead. Later that is leading to other ideas still in the trial and error stages. 

At the close of 2018, he has largely gone away from consumer based products and targets a market where things are purchased in bulk via contracts like his early days at SureFire. He went back to his roots while the consumer market is geared for all things brighter and brighter, and cheaper and cheaper. He decided not to try to compete with products touting outragious numbers for 32 seconds, selling for $22.95. 

PK is like a Ferrari designer and has decided that competing with Kia is not what PK Design Lab is going to do in the future.


----------



## id30209

Thank you for the update and nice pictures. 
I believe there were more than few of us wondering what's with PK products in the future and this post clarifies everything.

Now when i see those little ones there's only one thing crossed my mind...PL and PRX are the next things on my shopping list


----------



## ven

Love the PR1, thanks to the main man himself(mr fixer), a body to convert the PRX into another PR1. Love my PR's a lot......
So cute.............but a beast!


----------



## bykfixer

When PK left SureFire he started a consultant company to design lighting products for other companies. He also designed lights as a hobby with ideas only Paul Kim could devise. A couple of companies asked for his input. Nothing short of radical soon arrived. Too radical for most. Just like his Icon products before. 

He once said "folks critiqued me with hammers". When he designed the new 6P with anti-roll head they said "that'll never catch on". They called the Icon Rogue "the potato peeler" not knowing it was meant to double as a nun-chuk. 

I had the distinct pleasure of long conversations with PK who was leading a life in a foriegn land while he evolved from the SureFire designer to PK Design Lab ideas that are light years ahead of the curve. That was fairly early in the budding days of PKDL. A life changing experience for me personally while he spole openly about his goals early on. Early on at SureFire and early on in life post SureFire.

He has begun to hit his stride now and regretfully is largely so busy with the business he rarely has time to chat with the outside world. Yet that's the PK of yesteryear. He plays as hard as he works. 

I used to ask him "when do you sleep?" as he'd tell me stories of his old adventures after working 72 non stop hours at his consultant business. 

I am supposing that has not changed. Once upon a time at SureFire he had a significant sized staff performing work as rapidly as his brain could muster ideas. He now does most of the work himself. So before he could have for example an engineer setting up a super computer to runs math problems to predict stresses on the lighting tool while another engineer oversaw tooling of new machinery. He does both now, while also attending conferences at various places only an airplane ride can travel to in a practical time frame. 

Things unfold a lot slower then at large companies with a staff of engineers with big R&D budgets. Yet a few years after leaving SureFire PK has slowly progressed in some ways we don't know as part of his consultant business designs lights such as those on the steps of a mobile home or a houseboat, perhaps a lantern devised for an African market where electricity is as rare as an honest politician. PK Design Lab website has some stuff not seen before the site was redesigned recently. Yet little by little the items on the map he put out late in 2017 is becoming reality. 

He told me a while ago he wants to make a flashlight using cherry wood where no two are the same. He had designed a AA flashlight similar to the PL2, but turned directions toward the PR-1 based platform and the PRX was born. From there that set the tone for the future.


----------



## ven

Fantastic mr fixer, i have had the pleasure chatting via email on several occasions over the years. He is a stand up gent for sure, genius is an under statement . I would love to see some of his latest work/ideas when the time is right(no doubt companies would jump at copying his awesome vision).

Love the stories mr fixer, PK is one of my flashlight heroes for sure.


----------



## id30209

I agree with ven, this was a pleasure to read. I’m glad he’s not stoping to reach his goal knowing what quality and products are behind PK logo.
It would be nice to see some of his latest stuff but, as ven said, everybody would jump on it. 
Let’s enjoy the stuff we have...


----------



## bykfixer

Going to war with the Taliban?




Accept no subsitutes.

PK has a new Canadian distributor that'll be carrying stuff like this. Go to his website FMI.


----------



## id30209

Just saw his post on FB... AMAZING!
Looks like we'll see some other stuff soon


----------



## Tachead

Nice, do you have a link Byk?


----------



## bykfixer

https://www.opr8.com/illumination/
Pre-order it for now.

They ship Canada, US and Europe.


----------



## ZMZ67

".... a flashlight using cherry wood where no two are the same." :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

What light does PK use you ask?






A cusom made, one of a kind titanium E1 of course...


----------



## knucklegary

☝ It doesn't get any better


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> https://www.opr8.com/illumination/
> Pre-order it for now.
> 
> They ship Canada, US and Europe.


Thank you sir👍.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> What light does PK use you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cusom made, one of a kind titanium E1 of course...


I am not a Ti guy but, that is pretty nice👍.


----------



## nightshade

Great thread!:twothumbs


----------



## knucklegary

^ Check out new PKDL Group on Facebook.. "Friends who like PK Design Lab"


----------



## Tachead

That would mean I have to use my long derelict Facebook account lol. I will have to figure out if I like PKDL more then I hate social media... 🤔


----------



## id30209

knucklegary said:


> ^ Check out new PKDL Group on Facebook.. "Friends who like PK Design Lab"



Can’t find it. Link?


----------



## ven

That special made ti E is out of this world. Looks to be sporting a nichia as well from other fb pic. Is that about as good as it gets.....if it’s not, it’s not far from


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Maybe PK would do a CPF run of Ti E1’s if we all begged & pleaded?


----------



## bykfixer

Forster Bros made it and gave it to him Eddie.

PK is out of the consumer realm for now.


----------



## Dave D

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Maybe PK would do a CPF run of Ti E1’s if we all begged & pleaded?



Sounds like a job for 'Lumens Factory'! :thumbsup:


----------

